# Calling all Los Angeles M3's



## M310 (Oct 19, 2002)

Here is my new website, dedicated to Los Angeles M3's, meet ups and other info. www.bmwm310.com


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

Welcome, and thanks for the post to your website. I won't have my M3 until Dec (still driving my 330ci), but knowing that there will be a site for So.Cal based M3 drivers to meet up and cruise and stuff is cool. As soon as your website becomes more well known, people will post. I know it's kinda empty at the moment, but give it some time. Good luck!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Have you seen this?*

An M3 meet in Irvine:

http://members.roadfly.org/hayaku/

RSVP is by today (the 23rd)


----------

